# LFTS 5/11



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

flipper1 said:


> Congrats OGB. Myself and my girlfriend had and awesome hunt as well this morning. I called in 3 toms and she made a great shot. Back home by 7 am


Congrats to your Lady! Nice guiding.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## flipper1 (Mar 2, 2014)

flipper1 said:


> Congrats OGB. Myself and my girlfriend had and awesome hunt as well this morning. I called in 3 toms and she made a great shot. Back home by 7 am


Congrats OGB. Myself and my girlfriend had and awesome hunt as well this morning. I called in 3 toms and she made a great shot. Back home by 7 am


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

flipper1 said:


> Congrats OGB. Myself and my girlfriend had and awesome hunt as well this morning. I called in 3 toms and she made a great shot. Back home by 7 am
> View attachment 766708


Congrats to both of you.I think biggest win for you is a pretty girl friend that hunts


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats to both of you.I think biggest win for you is a pretty girl friend that hunts


Tell that to him when she is sitting in his favorite deer stand next November.  🤣


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Tell that to him when she is sitting in his favorite deer stand next November.  🤣


I think there was a typo on my order form. I ended up with the "pretty girlfriend that haunts". So, we made social distancing popular years ago. It's the glue that keeps us together...

Nice bird flipette!


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats OGB on a fine looking bird!!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

old graybeard said:


> Best of luck, plenty of time left. Always fun to call them in but when push comes to shove an ambush works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I've observed from sun up to sun down he pretty much just stays on the one hen, he will fan and give a look but stays silent and follows her. Game plan is kinda like yours, just gonna set up in between 2 areas they like to gross and stay silent and wait, found out yesterday morning where they like


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, got set up around 1:30 I’m more accustomed to hunting deer here then turkeys although I have seen some big birds here in the fall. It’s windy but this field is sheltered from it for the most part, it’s warm with the sun beating down on the blind. Good luck to anyone else out today!
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I’m in, got set up around 1:30 I’m more accustomed to hunting deer here then turkeys although I have seen some big birds here in the fall. It’s windy but this field is sheltered from it for the most part, it’s warm with the sun beating down on the blind. Good luck to anyone else out today!
> Flight
> View attachment 766721


Good luck Flight!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had this red tailed Hawk attack my decoy!
Flight


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Headed out down here in Jackson/ Hillsdale after work. Not sure of the plan but I'm excited to hunt down here where there are turkeys!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Congratulations OGB !! I bet that had to feel good! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Guess I will call it about 15 minutes shy of 3 hours...maybe tomorrow. Good luck the rest of the day!
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sam22 said:


> Congratulations OGB !! I bet that had to feel good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Felt awesome to watch him fold. It's been a long season this year.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

